# Kiara's Journal [PIC HEAVY]



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, so ... let me just start off with all the animals I have. I have 13 cats, 2 dogs, 2 turtles, 5 aquariums (a major downsize from 19), and 2 ponds.

*Dogs*
Toshi - male beagle/autralian shepherd mix
Maxwell - male bichon frise [picture is with my boyfriend holding him]

*Cats*
Shadow - female black (followed my boyfriend home as a kitten)
Oreo - female black/white bicolor [in first picture]
Butterscotch - female orange tabby (runt)
Aero - male silver tabby (kitten ... got hit by a car and I found him on the side of the road, so now his left front leg is paralyzed)
Spartacus - male orange tabby (kitten ... found while out walking and he was infested with worms)
Ozfox - female brown tabby (was feral)
Indie - female tortoiseshell (Oz's daughter ... Cleo's sister)
Cleo - female tortoiseshell (Oz's daughter ... Indie's sister)
Red - female red tabby maine **** (Cleo's daughter)
Arktik - male silver tabby/siamese (Indie's son ... Milkdud's brother)
Milkdud - female orange tabby (Indie's daughter ... Arktik's sister)
Harley - male red tabby manx (Whisper's brother)
Whisper - female orange tabby (Harley's sister)

*Turtles*
Nikko - male painted [no picture]
Bender - male red ear slider

*Aquariums*
55g - goldfish/catfish community
40gB - angelfish/tetra/corydora community [no picture]
20gL - male betta divided (5 bettas) [no picture]
15g - reef
10g - QT/goldfish

*Ponds*
100g - native fish community [no picture]
50g - turtle [no picture]

*Add Ons (that I forgot ...)*
Oscar - female yellow belly slider
All the fish in the reef - ocellaris clownfish, blue damsel, sergeant major damsel


_All pictures will be in order of appearance. For all the ones that say [no picture], I will get a picture up in a few hours (except for Nikko ... that will be in a few days or something)._


Right now I'm living a pretty hectic life. I'm from Portage, IN and I moved down to Arcadia, FL to be with my boyfriend of two years. After staying there for 2 months, I moved back up to Indiana with him to finish high school. I'm currently on my last few weeks (mid-year graduate), but I'm staying here until June. I miss my cats that I couldn't bring, but at least I know that they're cared for. I miss the aquariums too. Recently, because we were not there to take care of the jungle val, my boyfriend's featherfin catfish (2 years old), Balthazar, got caught into it and died. My black moor, Denali, got caught in there too, but he's currently recovering from a damaged eye. I'm hoping everything will go smoothly. We're planning on moving to Avon Park when we get back down there, so hopefully everything will go smoothly.

As for anyone who wonders what I look like, I'll include that picture too. It's me with Sparti and then me and my boyfriend being random. **** hat! xD

For a formal meeting ... Greetings! My name is Brittany, but you can call me Britt or Kiara. I am 18 and my boyfriend of two years is Kenny.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

So many cats. I use to have a red eared slider. He was a nasty attack turtle named Scooter. He was the think I wanted most for my fifth b day


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, Bender is really sweet. He may his, but he doesn't bite. Nikko is a loveable thing that just adores being held. Also, with Bender, he doesn't eat fish. He's currently living with a "native" jewel cichlid that my boyfriend rescued from drying up in a small pool of water in the park.


----------

